# PTSD / Panic Attacks



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Is there anything out there that I can do / take / etc. to pull me out of a panic attack / emotional storm when I feel it coming on, or when I am full blown in the middle of it ?


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind is a product called Rescue Remedy. It is a blend of flower essences (you can get them more specifically) but Rescue Remedy is a commonly used blend. Likewise, you could have essential oils on hand such as lavender to inhale and is thought to be relaxing. 

I would recommend mediation if you feel apprehensive or feel an attack coming on. 

Perhaps you could find a piece of cloth, like a prayer cloth, that made you feel comforted that you could meditate with in your hands. 

Perhaps having a glass of water, you could even have a glass on stand-by that you can "infuse" with a word such as "calm," "breathe," "relaxation," something like that. Infuse the water by placing the glass over a piece of paper with the word that resonates most with what you need when you feel anxious. Having said that, be careful not to choke if you are trying to have a glass of water while having a panic attack. This one is pretty hippie, in my opinion, but hey even a placebo effect is an effect. 

Have a number on speed dial of a friend that will know what to say to you to help you calm down. 

Best of luck to you, most of all, remember long deep breaths. Hyperventilation makes things more intense so if you can master your breathing, your attacks shouldn't last long.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't know if your state allows it, but people we know with PTSD say that MJ helps.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd second the rescue remedy. Several years ago when I was going thru months of very scary medical testing someone recommended this...a few drops under the tongue would just take the edge off enough that I could cope.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

I second Gray Wolf, although it can also cause anxiety and paranoia with long term/frequent use.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am doing EMDR therapy for my ptsd. 
It is a way to retrain the mind to release the many triggers that had me living the orginal trauma.
For example , everytime a saw a red truck I would immediately have a fight or flight response.
The adrenaline rushing through my body, heart pounding, fear .....it was maddening. I didn't understand it and felt weak. ( The first time I saw my ex with a woman I trusted was in our red truck) 

Apparently, that experience was imprinted on me in a major way, much like soliders reliving battles by the sounds of fireworks. Anyway, my symptoms have lessened greatly......thank God, do you have any idea how many  red trucks there are out there? Lol!

EMDR is worth exploring if it can give you relief too.
I wish you well.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Roadless what is EMDR? 
Every time I saw a Ford Expedition, or have to drive thru the town the dirty garden tool lives in, same things: tight chest, racing thoughts; hard to swallow; short shallow breaths; intense sweating; total adrenaline dump.......and either intense anger or I am so exhausted I could not think straight. That lasted for a better part of 2 years. 
Praise God that there is SO MUCH construction thru that area now it doesn't look the same; and I rarely even think about that garden tool living there. 
THAT is why I KNOW moving out of state is going to help me be 'more normal'.

Gray Wolf: I am allergic to the THC in MJ....or trust me when I say, I'd be Colorado bound. 
Found out the hard way when I was 21 and woke up in the ER in anaphylactic shock. Super bummer.

Misty: Where can I get rescue remedy?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You can google it Laura, I cannot quite describe it.
All I know is that I am finally experiencing relief from the many triggers of my abrupt life change.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Gray Wolf: I am allergic to the THC in MJ....or trust me when I say, I'd be Colorado bound.


Look in to some of the different strains and extracts to perhaps avoid allergic reaction. You might check if your state allows medical MJ: more than half do. I have a medical card here in WA but as of last Tuesday anybody 21+ can buy in the stores.

If medical is allowed, your GP may be supportive but their clinic or hospital isn't. That was my case so she referred me to a doctor who reviewed my case and wrote the card. My cost is $100 for a card that is good for a year.

FYI, due to taxes, the cost per gram for medical here in WA is about half that of the stores. A medical card also lets you legally grow your own.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Laura,
I purchase my rescue remedy from EarthFare. I use the spray. It does seem to take the edge off. But here's a link for purchasing on Amazon......................

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...=bachs rescue remedy&sprefix=bachs+re,aps,464

Take care,
GeorgiaGirl


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a very good friend with ptsd from multiple incidents. She is about to start emdr. It helps desensitization of triggers. It is highly recommend. It might be what you are looking for. No chemicals needed for healing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Go out and have a couple cocktails, then find yourself a pool tool and take advantage of him. Tomorrow you can blame it on the alcohol and ask for forgiveness.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

There's been some interesting results with MDMA research and also Psilocybin treatments in research...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

If you suffer from frequent excitability your body is probably not producing enough GABA. GABA (gamma-aminobutyric acid) is a neurotransmitter in a personâs central nervous system. GABA inhibits over-active nerve transmissions in the brain and alleviates nervous activity, panic attacks, insomnia, etc. 

Try GABA supplements from the health food store and eat plenty of the foods that have GABA in them (see second link for list of foods). 

http://www.gammaaminobutyricacid.org/

http://extrahappiness.com/happiness/?p=3582



> With a deficiency in GABA, nerve cells can fire easily and far too often. This can cause various anxiety disorders such as seizure, panic attacks, headaches, Parkinsonâs disease, and impairment of cognitive abilities to name a few. A deficiency can also cause depression, insomnia, anxiety, and epilepsy. These are all related to a lack of GABA in the brain.
> 
> GABA blocks the transmission of nerve impulses between neurons, bringing a calming or relaxing influence. An easy way to understand what it feels like to have a deficiency of GABA, think about what happens if you consume too much caffeine. Caffeine will inhibit GABA release in the brain. That means that more nerve impulses will fire since there is not as much GABA holding it back. The jittery, restless, hyperactive feeling you get is what itâs like to have low GABA levels.


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

Wow.... that's interesting. I'll have to look into that. I have fibromyalgia and that's what happens is the nerves fire too much and register as pain when there is no pain stimulus.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Dawndra said:


> Wow.... that's interesting. I'll have to look into that. I have fibromyalgia and that's what happens is the nerves fire too much and register as pain when there is no pain stimulus.


Yes, you should look into it if you have fibromyalgia. That's exactly the reason I started taking GABA and it's made a huge improvement to my quality of life. :bouncy: 

My fibro pain in my arms and shoulders and the accompanying restless leg syndrome was worse at night when I'm lying in bed, or if I'm stretched out more-or-less horizontal on the couch watching TV. The night pain and restlessness and the insomnia was becoming unbearable and nothing was helping until I started taking the GABA. I only take one capsule at night just before going to bed. The gel cap contains 500 mg of GABA with 2 mg of Vit. B-6. I don't need to take it during the day time.

I can't begin to describe what a difference the reduced pain has made to my quality of life starting with that very first capsule. I get drowsy and fall asleep within half an hour and am able to sleep a solid 6 hours before waking to go to the bathroom. It doesn't completely eliminate the fibro pain but it has reduced it so much to be almost negligible at night so that the pain doesn't interfere with my sleep. The restless leg syndrome is completely gone now. I'm much more physically active and almost entirely pain free during the day times now as long I don't over-extend myself. As a result I have started regaining some of the lost muscle tone in my arms and shoulders due to vastly improved range of motion in the upper body.

Another benefit has been the decrease in brain fog and greater over-all sense of improved well being, plus I am able to go for much longer and brisker walks than I'd been able to before without getting exhausted or feeling wobbly in the hips and knee joints.

I've had no unpleasant reactions of any kind to the GABA but I do have to take it with plenty of water or else half a glass of buttermilk otherwise the GABA makes me burp for the first 10 - 15 minutes after taking it. I don't know if it's the GABA or the Vit. B-6 causing that, but the buttermilk decreases or stops it and a little bit of burping is a minor complaint by comparison with the huge benefits.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

Exercise


----------



## Dawndra (Feb 27, 2003)

Sweet! I'm on it!


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

Rescue Remedy you should be able to get at most pharmacy's with an "alternative" kind of approach. Or try online, google Bach Flower remedies. I'd find a link for you but im at work and got to run. Good luck!


----------

